# Is Socionics Type Related To...



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Is Socionics type related to the type of dressing you prefer?

Mmmm... I love the creamy kinds, but my health-consciousness makes me choose vinaigrette most of the time. Or maybe I'm just a masochist.. XD 


(This is in the spirit of fun, of course.. I know it probably has no correlation at all... but then again... you never know...  )


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

The ones that doesn't taste too much of mayonnaise.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't like any dressing.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> I don't like any dressing.


Omg, doing science already.

Delta: I love it
Gamma: I like it (hypothetically)
Beta: I like some
Alpha: Dislike


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I doubt that personality has anything to do with liking a certain dressing, but personally I prefer lemon juice and mayonnaise for salads, though I only use lemon and a bit of olive oil on a regular basis, but for things like hamburgers then I prefer to use ketchup.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I can almost never go wrong with honey mustard, ketchup, or hot sauce. I'd say the dressings used is a matter of personal preference though and is not type related.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, it's probably not type related.. I just wanted a "light" thread, since so many them seem to go deep into the theory of socionics.



> Omg, doing science already.
> 
> Delta: I love it
> Gamma: I like it (hypothetically)
> ...


Lol, let's see

Delta: I like those that taste good and are organic, cruelty-free, and produced by small, mom-and-pop type companies that no one else has ever heard of except for me. 
Gamma: Dressing?? What kind of question is this? It's stupid and a waste of time. Unless somehow polling all these types will lead to marketing my salad dressing company more efficiently.
Beta: I organize the dressing in my refrigerator from strongest to weakest. Anyone who disturbs this order is considered an enemy and will be dealt with accordingly. 
Alpha: Dressing?? Cool!! I love dressing!! Let's see what happens when we mix all the dressings together and fuse it with lettuce DNA. 

Ah.. that was fun.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

> Alpha: Dressing?? Cool!! I love dressing!! Let's see what happens when we mix all the dressings together and fuse it with lettuce DNA.


This sounds like something I would say ;__; I am so excitable over the silliest things.

Hmmm... I tried this new spicy dressing (chipotle ranch? something like that?) and I liked it a lot. I love spicy food. My second favorite is probably Italian salad dressing - very versatile and very yummy. Saves space in my cupboard.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Anything with garlic lots and lots of garlic...mmmm...foood...mmmm. I love food, I love eating good food  hell yes! SPICY!


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh, I luff all kinds of dressings! Creamy or vinegar-based. Just depends on mood. I luff variety and can partake of creamy Ranch back-to-back-to-back with tangy Italian and spicy Southwestern and enjoyjoy all equally.
roud:
Also, I'm a foodie. Maybe somewhat of a food addict.
:blushed:


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

HKitty said:


> Is Socionics type related to the type of dressing you prefer?


in some degree. for example ESTJ prefer classical style (I know several of them personally)


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Sol_ said:


> in some degree. for example ESTJ prefer classical style (I know several of them personally)


Does that mean they like it wearing a suit and tie?? 😃


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

Dressing = good food and aesthetic taste = Si valuing
Alpha = Si+ = experiments in dressing, loves a good amount of dressing and tries new tastes and combinations
Delta = Si- = sticks to simple and homey tastes comfortable to the tongue; creamy, soft, light dressings
Beta = Se-/Si+ = likes dressings that feel valorous, strong and exuberant; lots of spices
Gamma = Se+/Si- = prefers raw and rough taste, little to no dressing

I bet this guy is an SEI or something. He really enjoys his food.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

@vosquoque

"You see your boy over here, extra crispy, but extra nappy. Just like I like it, ooohhh!" Ah Ha Ha Ha Ha!...... omg thanks for posting this... ROFL 

I watched the egg nog video too... I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.

>> FWIW, I think he might be an Ne-type.

P.S. Thanks for introducing me to him. His videos are great!!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I use ketchup to mask the taste of whatever food I'm eating. So I guess ketchup.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I like to melt into the background while standing out.



I like clothes that give the impression of a higher social class. I'm not particularily rich nor socially influencial, but the way I dress gives the impression of riches and power! Also, I use dark and discrete colours; burgundy, black, grey, dark blue. Sometimes white, but rarely.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Graveyard said:


> Well I like to melt into the background while standing out.
> 
> 
> 
> I like clothes that give the impression of a higher social class. I'm not particularily rich nor socially influencial, but the way I dress gives the impression of riches and power! Also, I use dark and discrete colours; burgundy, black, grey, dark blue. Sometimes white, but rarely.


[email protected] iei giving different answer to stand out from the crowd.
Me ? Lol, i dont care, whatever my mom pours into salad, i guess.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I like neutral colors.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Graveyard said:


> I like clothes that give the impression of a higher social class. I'm not particularily rich nor socially influencial, but the way I dress gives the impression of riches and power! Also, I use dark and discrete colours; burgundy, black, grey, dark blue. Sometimes white, but rarely.


So Beta

What an Se-valuing + Aristocratic answer. :tongue:

Also, dark colors are good, then if you spill food or coffee no one will know.

Yes they are more classic also.

Can someone tell me why you cannot wear black and dark blue together? People say that to me and I go with it so I don't look weird, but I don't know why.



crashbandicoot said:


> Me ? Lol, i dont care, whatever my mom pours into salad, i guess.


Lol. Mommy :kitteh:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

something tells me there are many hungry people posting on this forum


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> So Beta
> 
> What an Se-valuing + Aristocratic answer. :tongue:
> 
> ...


I like dark colours because they blend in the background better, while standing out in common, informal events (even when I just go out with friends, my intention is to look like the one with money. I was once called "pretty boy", so I guess I do that part well. )



counterintuitive said:


> Can someone tell me why you cannot wear black and dark blue together? People say that to me and I go with it so I don't look weird, but I don't know why.


Sincerely, no idea. Although it looks like a bad colour combo if you ask me.


----------

